# bunny going through GI Stasis, best way to keep him hydrated?



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

My 7 year old Mini Lop Ivor is going through GI Stasis. It's the first time he has ever had it but it isn't my first experience with it. His mate Bi-bi had it on and off during her life. It was connected to her having a tooth problem that we had treated everytime she got spurs. At the age of 5 she got bloat from a blockage of food. She had surgery but was worn out from regular tooth operations and stasis and anaesthetic and when I brought her home she had a fit and died. So I am fretting a great deal about Ivor at this point. My English Spot cross Maple also had stasis which coincided with her moult. We now give her Papaya Enzyme when we notice she is moulting and brush her alot. 

Ivor has been to the vet twice as soon as I noticed he wasn't right. He was kept in the first day on a drip to try and hydrate a possible blockage. He had pain killers and gut stimulator too. I took him back the second day for more pain killer and stimulator. He is willing to eat greens (carrot tops, parsley, dill), he has had a small amount of hay and a few pellets. He takes Fibreplex and Papaya Enzyme willingly but sometimes refuses liquid recovery food. I've been giving him very diluted pineapple juice through a syringe just to get liquid into him. He is peeing plenty but didn't poop for 2 days. He started pooping yesterday night, it was very dark, no form whatsoever and quite wet. There was alot of it which I was glad of because his belly is very distended. I have been getting him out and gently massaged his belly. I can feel his guts moving and they are noisy. 

I need to keep him hydrated but he won't drink enough on his own  does anyone have any ideas of what I can mix with water to encourage him to stay hydrated? He's now not interested in the pineapple. I know the pineapple juice method is controversial but it got him drinking and got his gut moving a bit so the sugar content didn't matter.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

You can try ribena, obviously not good long term. Also cooled peppermint tea.

How does his stomach feel? Has it changed since the start of stasis? 

If he's been eating and pooing that's a really good sign. 

You do need to syringe him fluids every few hours if you can


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks emzy, his stomach is still inflated but it's definitely softer. I try to give him fluids every hour or so. He's a house rabbit so I can keep a close eye on him. He's just flopped on his side while I was writing this so he must be feeling a bit more comfortable cz he's been lying awkwardly for a couple of days. I will try the things you've suggested. He wouldn't take any diluted pineapple this morning. The last thing I want is for him to become dehydrated again. 

Thanks again!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Are you giving him any oral pain meds metacam? It's very uncomfortable for them and the pressure and discomfort can put stres on their hearts and they can die this way. I would also recommend probiotics biolapis and protexin fibreplex if your vet hasn't given you these. I keep these in at home just incase

 I recently had George put to sleep because of stasis, you could just see from his body was giving up on day 3. Miffy also went into stasis every spring when she moulted.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

He's been taking Fiberplex yeah, I always keep some in the house too. He's had oral pain meds. He hasn't been grinding his teeth so I'm hoping he isn't too uncomfortable. He must be though! He's drank out of his bowl by himself this morning. I added a tiny bit of fresh apple juice to it. He's pooped quite alot more since. I won't be keeping him on fruit juice for long. I know it isn't good for him but not drinking will kill him and tiny amounts of fruit juice won't &#55357;&#56842; 

I saw you had had George put to sleep &#55357;&#56862; that's so sad. I'm so sorry!! You must be devastated. How old was he? I have had to have one of my female rats put to sleep this morning. I'm completely crushed. So I feel your pain. Having a horrible, horrible week. Xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

If I've got this right, the vet has checked that it is gut stasis, rather than a blockage, which would be treated differently.

You need to follow a regime of painkillers (Metacam), gut stimulants and fluid, and tempt bun to eat.

Some vets will show an experienced person how to do sub cu fluids at home. That can make a big difference, but usually you will have to rely on syringing water in regularly.

We also add some pure cranberry juice to the water bowl, which encourages bun to drink more.

Obviously avoid any gassy greens and sugary foods like carrots, but when bun is eating, dip any fresh in water so they take in more fluid.

Offer fresh cut grass as well as hay, and leaves dipped in water. There is a lot you can find in the garden that is safe - a few dandelion leaves (not too many as diuretic), apple leaves, bramble leaves (prickles cut off), rose leaves.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Summersky. He's been pooping all day today so it's not a blockage. Thank god! He's getting better bit by bit slowly. He's had hay and pellets today which he hasn't been interested in in a while so I'm pleased about that. I'm so hoping he makes a full recovery. He seems alot more comfortable. Thanks for all your ideas. They've really helped. Xx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If I'm concerned I tend to syringe feed water just to help things along. If they feel that miserable that they aren't eating of drinking then I help them along a bit.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Emma P said:


> He's been taking Fiberplex yeah, I always keep some in the house too. He's had oral pain meds. He hasn't been grinding his teeth so I'm hoping he isn't too uncomfortable. He must be though! He's drank out of his bowl by himself this morning. *I added a tiny bit of fresh apple juice to it. *He's pooped quite alot more since. I won't be keeping him on fruit juice for long. I know it isn't good for him but not drinking will kill him and tiny amounts of fruit juice won't ��
> 
> I saw you had had George put to sleep �� that's so sad. I'm so sorry!! You must be devastated. How old was he? I have had to have one of my female rats put to sleep this morning. I'm completely crushed. So I feel your pain. Having a horrible, horrible week. Xx


We've used that too.

Some of our rabbits (a poorly aging motley crew) now have a small amount of cranberry all the time. Yes, it's not ideal, but sometimes you just have to get the right balance for the rabbit.



Emma P said:


> Thanks Summersky. He's been pooping all day today so it's not a blockage. Thank god! He's getting better bit by bit slowly. He's had hay and pellets today which he hasn't been interested in in a while so I'm pleased about that. I'm so hoping he makes a full recovery. He seems alot more comfortable. Thanks for all your ideas. They've really helped. Xx


It sounds like he is on the improve, which is great.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm going to get some cranberry juice tomorrow. He's still on the diluted apple at the moment. He just wont drink by himself apart from once or twice when I've put fresh apple juice/water down. He is having tiny amounts of hay throughout the day and he's eating his pellets but I think I need to swap the pellets for recovery mixture cz he's just not taking in enough water. 

It's so frustrating to think he's not getting enough of something. I'm staying up all hours because I can't go to sleep thinking he needs something and I will try everything to get him to drink. I've just had him out for a run which he's not really enjoying at the moment and he's had some recovery and some juice and fiberplex three times today. He also had pellets twice today. I still feel he's too distended. He seems to deflate then an hour or so later he's huge again. I think I need to not act like he's recovered just because he's making small improvements and I need to remember he's still sick and keep up what I'm doing. He's alert and interested in his surroundings so that's good. He's only 7 which people think is old for a bunny but it really isn't and I want him for at least another 7. I bet some people think he's old just let him go but that isn't happening!!

I can feel myself getting very stressed out about it and I'm worrying all the time that I'm not guna be able to bring him round from this. I had to have one of my rats put to sleep on Friday morning due to a Pituitary tumour that became too much for her. I was aware for a while she had one but she was doing brilliantly then in the space of 12 hours she went from fine to completely unable to use her limbs. She was nearly 2 and I had her since she was about 5 months old so I've not taken it well. Seeing her struggle has really upset me and I'm finding getting used to her not being here really hard. On top of nursing Ivor and two of my other rats not being in the best of health I'm a bit overwhelmed.

I can tell that some people I have told about my rats and Ivor don't get it and they'll never ask how they're doing again because they're small animals and as far as they know you cant get attached to those as you can a dog or cat. I've had Ivor longer than some people have had their dogs but they don't understand how big bunny personalities are. Same goes for the rats. Rat personalities are huge.

So it's nice that I have you guys who totally understand what I'm feeling. I can see myself not getting much sleep over the next few weeks and I'm praying I can get Ivor back to himself. And I'm also praying my rats don't have what I suspect they have and I don't lose them any time soon. I really really appreciate everyone's input on this &#55357;&#56842;

Xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor you.

Truly loving and trying to do the best you can for these little lives is hugely stressful.

Our bunnies are mostly old - 7 plus - but they don't now that, seeing them run and binky around the garden in the sun like mad yesterday; and each of them has something wrong with them.

Are you still giving painkillers? (Metacam)

It can take some time to return to normal, so do keep up the good work. 

Have you tried putting down a bowl of regular pellets soaked in cooled boiled water? That sometimes tempts them.

We also find that ours often prefer fresh cut grass and dandelion/basil/mint/parsley/rose/apple leaves, when they have been off their food, rather than the regular pellets and hay. Grass is just as good for the teeth.

Do avoid gassy greens and sugary carrots though, as this could make it worse.

You can either syringe in recovery food, or do what we do, and syringe in a slurry of their regular pellets.

With one bun who had a bad bout of stasis, when she came home from the vets, we kept a pill pot with some of her poo in each day (most bunny owners are obsessed with poo :lol. 

To begin with, the poo was minute; over a few days, it gradually got bigger, then she passed a big clod, then the poo returned to normal.

Life being busy, we forgot about our collection of poo (which was also taken to the vets to admire ).

When we found it, the first tiny poos were all as they had been, whereas the later, bigger poo had all gone mouldy . Gross, but it showed how dry the original ones were, and how important it is to keep flooding the gut with fluid.


So, I would say - keep up the fluids, by mouth, keep up the gut stimulants, keep up painkillers - and go back to the vet if things don't improve. The vet could give some sub cu fluids under the skin, which could really help too.

I hope the rest of your crew are OK too.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words Summersky &#55357;&#56842; it helps to know others have been through this as well, although I would not wish stasis on anyone!! 

Well today Ivor has had two meals of very soaked pellets, herbs, greens, very watered down veg baby food and I have noticed him nibbling hay often. He is pooping and they are quite nicely formed but his gut is still very distended which is worrying me. He doesn't look uncomfortable at all and there's been no teeth grinding. He still won't drink by himself unless I put something nice in front of him which I'm happy to do obviously. 

I have protexin probiotic powder that I use for my dogs and rats. I'm worrying about the bad bacteria in his gut. Can I use the powder for him? He is on regular Fiberplex three times a day.


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi again, I need more help. Ivor is doing well. He is eating and drinking normally, lots of hay, plenty greens and a small amount of pellets every day. He is pooping but not 100% normally. They're still on the small side. His belly is still looking distended. He's a very odd shape. I've also noticed he's lost some weight. I can feel more of his hip bones and that worries me. 
Has anyone that has had a bunny go through stasis noticed distention last this long? And what can I give him to help him gain weight? I don't want to give him anything that will upset his digestion further. I don't trust some of the advice on the internet cz it's so conflicting at times. I've read alot about rolled oats but I'm unsure.
I'd rather get advice from real bunny owners with experience in stasis.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor boy must be exhausted. 

are you still givin him fibre plex? 

personally I think his stomach will still be too sensitive for oats or barley rings or any treats at this stage. 

I think considering the length of his illness now an X-ray would be wise to rule out any underlying issue


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We're having a similar problem with one of ours at the moment. Body x ray showed no masses, which is reassuring. But head xray has shown multiple tooth abcesses on lower jaw -something we are coming up against again and again in siblings.

Now begins the regime of antibiotics to control that, and palliative care to help her cope.

I'm imagining that, when she eats (not that she is at the moment), she isn't eating properly. That and pain are then affecting her gut.

I suppose it's a case of investigating the underlying cause, which could be a multitude of things.

Sorry that's not more helpful.

A trip to the vets to have another check up would be sensible at this stage. Ask for him to be weighed too.

This is interesting reading -

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.pdf


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks guys!! I'm sorry you're having a hard time with your bunny Summersky. Bunnies are sent to challenge us!! 

He is still on Fiberplex. I want to avoid taking him back to the vet. Every time I take him he takes a few steps back due to the stress and having his gut palpated. He is drinking plenty, eating all his pellets and having loads of hay. 

I don't want to give him alfalfa or oats to get his weight up. I've read some negative things about both. I've read through all the info on senior bunny food and weight management bunny food and they're all geared towards keeping weight down. Grrrr! 

Would I be better keeping him on his normal pellets, hay and greens but giving him extra pellets or feeding him slightly smaller amounts of pellets more often throughout the day?


----------

